# Stecker in laufendem Betrieb abziehen?



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

Soll man zwar nicht - aber jeder Bastler hat es garantiert schon mal gemacht:
Einen Stromstecker bei laufendem Rechner abgezogen oder eingesteckt. (je nach persönlicher Risikobereitschaft bei Lüfter, Laufwerken oder Prozessore  )
Aber die Frage: "Sollte" man nicht? "Darf" man nicht? Was kann passieren und warum? (Und ist es n schlechtes Zeichen, wenn es zu einer deutlich sichtbaren Entladung kommt?)


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Juni 2009)

Da wir bei uns in der alten Wohnung (nur noch 11 Tage  ) marode Sicherungen haben, habe ich das auch sehr oft getestet. Die springen raus, wenn man noch einen starken Verbraucher auf der gleichen Sicherung schaltet....

Bisher hat es keine nachweisbaren Schäden gegeben außer den zu erwartenden Datenverlusten bei geöffneten Dateien. Befürchten tue ich immer einen Headcrash der Festplatten, wenn die gerade wild rödeln, ist mir aber bisher auch erspart geblieben.

Bei einem Schrott-Netzteile musste ich nach ungeplanten Stecker-Abziehen das BIOS des Mainboards neu flashen, das war aber der einzige Vorfall.


----------



## klyer (9. Juni 2009)

was ich höchstens gemacht habe, is nen lüfter aufs mainboard, aber mehr hab ich mir auch nich zugetraut 
mfg


----------



## Mexxim (9. Juni 2009)

SATA Laufwerke sind grundsetzlich Hot-Plug fähig. 
auch das ziehen des Kaltgerätesteckers ist kein problem. 
Das entfernen des P4/ATX steckers würde ich doch mal lieber sein lassen .
weiterhin ist das entfernen/anfügen von Lüftern am Mobo nich besonders gut für selbíges, wenn die lüfter aber am NT hängen ist es kein problem ..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

Meinst du das ganze primärseitig oder sekundärseitig?
Beides ist kein größeres Problem.

Bei der Sekundärseitigen kanns höchstens zu 'nem stärkeren Spannungsabfall kommen, was dann zu einem Absturz führt bzw führen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Mexxim schrieb:


> SATA Laufwerke sind grundsetzlich Hot-Plug fähig.


HotPlug beruht drauf dass der Stecker verschieden lange Kontakte hat. Ist der erste dann nicht mehr verbunden kann das Gerät reagieren bevor der ganze Strom weg ist. Klaust du dagegen dem ganzen PC den Strom ist diese Denkpause nicht da.

Gestern hat es der SSD im HTPC die Firmware zerschossen als meine Mum im laufenden Betrieb den Netzschalter umgelegt hat. Eine genaue Erklärung hab ich dafür zwar nicht, aber das wäre schon mal ein Grund nicht den Netzstecker zu ziehen(für das NT ist das quasi das gleiche) da auf die Art nicht nur die aktuell bearbeiteten, sondern alle Daten weg waren(Firmwareflash setzt einen kompletten Reset aller Speicherchips) voraus.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab mal ausversehen während des Betriebs meine Steckdose ausgeschaltet. Der PC ging dann zwar nicht mehr an, aber nach einer Windows-Reperaturinstallation war alles wieder in Ordnung.
Des weiteren hab ich mal vergessen den Stromstecker der Graka einzustecken. Ich denk mir beim Windows-Start noch:"Was is da nur so laut..." Bis heute läuft alles noch einwandfrei.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

also zum marode sicherungen, deswegen hat es die 12volt schiene meines bequiet gekillt, ich bekomm morgen mein austausch gerät (juhu endlich oc) also ich weiß nicht wieso das ein netzteil schädigt wenn es die sicherung raushaut aber anscheinend tut es dem ganzen nicht so gut.

graka stecker vergessen hab ich auch schon ab und zu ich denk da wird nix dabei passiern was auch.
wieso soll es schädlich sein im laufenden betrieb einen lüfter am mb abzuziehen oder draufzustecken?


----------



## Mexxim (10. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> wieso soll es schädlich sein im laufenden betrieb einen lüfter am mb abzuziehen oder draufzustecken?



gibts etliche berichte, stand glaube sogar schonmal in der PCGH und kann ich auch aus eigener erfahrung sagen das die mbs das "nicht gern haben" ergo der PC abstürzt ..

frag mich aber nicht warum^^..

@Plug&Play: das mit den längeren kontakten wusste ich gar nicht, wieder was gelernt ...

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Compucase (10. Juni 2009)

Aus Sicht des Netzteils - dem macht es nicht so viel aus wie den anderen Komponenten. Das Netzteil hat verschiedene Sicherheitsfunktionen die es vor allen Möglichkeiten an Beschädigungen bzgl. Spannungsveränderungen schützt. Das es natürlich insgesamt nicht von Vorteil ist dürfte klar sein.
Andere Komponenten reagieren da sicherlich empfindlicher wenn ihnen die Energie ohne Vorwarnung entzogen wird.
Besonders bei Laufwerken (HDD´s könnte dies tödlich werden wenn die Schreib/Leseköüfe der Festplatte nicht ordnungsgemäß geparkt werden, da kann sich eine Platte sicherlich mal verabschieden.

JEDE deutlich sichtbare Entladung im PC ist ein schlechtes Zeichen, schließlich ist das keine kontrollierte Umgenung in der wir eine Entladung erzeugen wollen


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Besonders bei Laufwerken (HDD´s könnte dies tödlich werden wenn die Schreib/Leseköüfe der Festplatte nicht ordnungsgemäß geparkt werden, da kann sich eine Platte sicherlich mal verabschieden.


Die HDDs vertragen das ja idR recht gut, sie darf nur in dem Moment nicht schreiben und selbst wenn dann ist nur das hinüber, was sich gerade in unmittelbarer Nähe des Schreib/Lesekopfes befindet.

Viel schlimmer ist das bei Flash Speicher jeglicher Art, hier kann man das Medium tatsächlich lahmlegen, wenn gerad geschrieben wird!
Umsonst gibts bei der Paystation ja nicht die Meldung, das man die Konsole nicht abschalten solle, während gespeichert wird...

Wenn hier bei einem Schreibvorgang die Versorgunsspannung des Flashspeichers abhanden kommt, führt das dazu, das dieses Medium unbrauchbar gemacht wird (kaputt ists nicht zwangsläufig, mit einem Datenrettungsprogramm sollte sich der Inhalt widerherstellen lassen)


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

hm also ich hab jetzt noch nie eine negative erfahrung wegen lüfter abziehen im betrieb gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> JEDE deutlich sichtbare Entladung im PC ist ein schlechtes Zeichen, schließlich ist das keine kontrollierte Umgenung in der wir eine Entladung erzeugen wollen



Was kann ich dafür, dass der P4-Stecker nicht hot-plug fähig ist  
Das ist euer Job 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die HDDs vertragen das ja idR recht gut, sie darf nur in dem Moment nicht schreiben und selbst wenn dann ist nur das hinüber, was sich gerade in unmittelbarer Nähe des Schreib/Lesekopfes befindet.



Äh - wenn die Köpfe nicht zurückgefahren werden, dann betrifft das -im Rahmen des Heimnutzers- i.d.R. alle Daten, da nach dem Headcrash schlichtweg nichts mehr da ist, was die intaktgebliebenen Spuren ausließt...

Afaik ist es aber schon seit langem so, dass die 0-Stellung der Schreib-/Leseköpfe entweder passiv erfolgt (z.B. mittels Feder) oder dass die Rotationsenergie der Platter zur Erzeugung des nötigen Stroms genutzt wird.
Wär ja auch n bissl blöd:
- Stromausfall: Alle Daten hinüber
- Totaler Systemabsturz, hard-off: Alle Daten hinüber
- Jemand stolpert und reißt das Kabel aus der Wand: Alle Daten hinüber
- Externe Festplatte abgezogen: Alle Daten hinüber
...
Nö, das funktioniert zum Glück unabhängig von einer externen Stromversorgung.

Spannender ist da halt die Frage, was beim lösen, insbesondere aber auch dem anschließen von nicht hot-plug-fähigen Steckern so alles mit der Elektronik passiert. (immerhin wissen wir jetzt, dass es dem Netzteil egal ist  )



> Wenn hier bei einem Schreibvorgang die Versorgunsspannung des Flashspeichers abhanden kommt, führt das dazu, das dieses Medium unbrauchbar gemacht wird (kaputt ists nicht zwangsläufig, mit einem Datenrettungsprogramm sollte sich der Inhalt widerherstellen lassen)



Dann hat das ganze aber nichts mit elektrischer Beschädigung zu tun, sondern damit, dass die Fat gerade aktualisiert und dabei natürlich flash-typisch gelöscht wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wär ja auch n bissl blöd:
> - Stromausfall: Alle Daten hinüber
> - Totaler Systemabsturz, hard-off: Alle Daten hinüber
> - Jemand stolpert und reißt das Kabel aus der Wand: Alle Daten hinüber
> ...


 
Ähhh, da muss ich mal leicht widersprechen, zumindest beim letzten Punkt. 
Mir ist letztens eine Festplatte abgeraucht. 
Eine 2,5 Zoll Platte. Sie war mit zwei Stromsteckern im USB Port eingesteckt (Y-Kabel) und kopierte Daten von dem Rechner.
Dummerweise bin ich gegen einen der Stromstecker gekommen und schwupps ist sie ausgegangen.
Als ich sie wieder eingeschaltet hatte, war das komplette Dateisystem verschwunden.
Die Platte sah aus, als wenn sie nie formatiert war. Ich musste alles wieder fertig machen und die Daten darauf waren auch weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

Kann ich zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber wenn die Platte heute wieder funktioniert, dann waren die Köpfe definitiv in Parkposition, als die Platter zum Stillstand kamen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. Juni 2009)

ich hatte nie irgendwie probleme im meinem pc sind beim basteln während des betriebs so eingige kabel aus denn steckplätzen gerissen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann ich zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber wenn die Platte heute wieder funktioniert, dann waren die Köpfe definitiv in Parkposition, als die Platter zum Stillstand kamen.


 
Jep, war echt merkwürdig. Da rutscht einer der beiden Stecker raus und dann kam auch schon die Fehlermeldung, dass der Datenträger nicht mehr zur Verfügung stand.
Na ja, dachte ich, schließt ihn halt neu an, kein Thema.
Doch dann war das Dateisystem weg, die Platte leer. Ich musste erst wieder ein Dateisystem erzeugen und die Platte neu formatieren.

Hab das mal mit anderen 2,5 Zoll Platten versucht und von 30 Versuchen ist es zweimal passiert, dass das Dateisystem verschwunden war.
Also, sehr gefährlich würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Da ist "nur" die Partitionstabelle erwischt worden weil sie wohl gerade angepasst wurde, die macht dir ein "Partition Table Doctor" o.Ä. in ein paar Minuten wieder heile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da ist "nur" die Partitionstabelle erwischt worden weil sie wohl gerade angepasst wurde, die macht dir ein "Partition Table Doctor" o.Ä. in ein paar Minuten wieder heile.


 
Das hatte ich auch mal ausprobiert (man liest ja Foren), aber kein Programm war in der Lage, die Partition wieder herzustellen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - wenn die Köpfe nicht zurückgefahren werden, dann betrifft das -im Rahmen des Heimnutzers- i.d.R. alle Daten, da nach dem Headcrash schlichtweg nichts mehr da ist, was die intaktgebliebenen Spuren ausließt...


Nein, denn es gibt keinen Headcrash, da der Kopf sofort, sobald die Spannungsversorgung wegfällt, in die Parkposition positioniert wird.

Und das ist schon seit Ewigkeiten so!

Und ja, hab ich selbst getestet, wenn du mir nicht glaubst, kann ich dir davon mal ein Video drehen, hab hier noch 'ne offene Platte liegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spannender ist da halt die Frage, was beim lösen, insbesondere aber auch dem anschließen von nicht hot-plug-fähigen Steckern so alles mit der Elektronik passiert. (immerhin wissen wir jetzt, dass es dem Netzteil egal ist  )


Nichts passiert da.
Warum sollte auch irgendwas passieren?!

Und ja, ich hab das ausprobiert, mit P-ATA HDDs...


----------



## derLordselbst (11. Juni 2009)

Das hat sich mal wieder gelohnt, hier meinen Senf dazuzugeben. Da hat sich die Sorge vor einem Headcrash so eingegraben, das ich kleine Details wie Hotplugging-Fähigkeit der SATA-Festplatten stumpf ignoriert habe. Danke für die Irrtumsbeseitigung.^^


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juni 2009)

kann eig. viel passieren wenn man den 2. PCI-e stromstecker von der graka im betrieb zieht?


----------



## Compucase (11. Juni 2009)

Ich bin kein Experte für Grafikkarten und andere Komponenten (wie man an HDD´s sehen kann.....), dem Netzteil wird es nicht viel schaden. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen das Komponenten denen ohne "Vorankündigung" - System herunterfahren etc. - einem das übel nehmen können. Das Netzteil kann seiner eigentlichen Funktion weiterhin nachgehen, die Grafikkarte aber kann ohne ausreichend Energie nicht korrekt arbeiten - die Auswirkungen in diesem Fall müsste ein Grafikkartenexperte beantworten.


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

probiers aus, ich wüsste nicht das es schlimm ist hat halt kein saft mehr und gibtn freeze


----------



## Compucase (11. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> probiers aus, ich wüsste nicht das es schlimm ist hat halt kein saft mehr und gibtn freeze



Weißt Du genau das dabei die Elektronik der Grafikkarte nicht geschädigt wird und sich somit deutlich höhere Abnutzung einstellt und die Karte evtl. dann nach einem Jahr defekt ist?
Wenn es augenscheinlich keinen negativen Effekt gibt, heisst das ja noch lange nicht das im Verborgenem etwas geschädigt wird.
Wie gesagt, da muss jemand von einem Grafikkartenhersteller Rede und Antwort stehen. Gleiches bei anderen Komponenten. Diese werden sicherlich wissen welche Auswirkungen ein totaler Versorgungsabbruch mitbringt.


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juni 2009)

ich wills ja nich bei meiner eigegen guten karte machen. is ja eigentlich auch schwachsinn!!


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juni 2009)

also wir hatten ma auf ner lanparty das kabel etwas unglücklich verlegt un so is jemand  3x über das kabel gestolpert an dem mein pc un der eines kumpels hingen, un das während dem zocken^^. Naja, beide pcs funktionieren noch einwandfrei


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> kann eig. viel passieren wenn man den 2. PCI-e stromstecker von der graka im betrieb zieht?


Welchen Sinn soll das haben?!

Wenn die GraKa das automatisch machen kann, wie bei der 9800GTX und den älteren GTX260 und 280 Designs, passiert nicht viel (hybrid SLI bzw hybrid Power!).

Was im Betrieb sein kann, weiß niemand so genau, kann sein, das die GraKa einfach nur weg ist, kann sein, das das System abschmiert, kann aber auch sein, das das Board gekillt wird (weil zu viel Saft via PCIe gesaugt wird)...
Das hängt ganz davon ab, wie die Spannungsversorgung der Karte konstruiert wird...

Ganz ab davon hast du die (mechanische) Spannung bzw Belastung, die du der Karte aussetzt, wenn du den Stecker während des Betriebes ziehst!

Kurzum: das schadet der Karte auf jeden Fall und sollte nicht ausprobiert werden!
Insbesondere die Mechanische Belastung kann die Karte beschädigen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juni 2009)

ist ja auch schwachsinn!!!


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2009)

Habs gerade an meinem uralten PC ausprobiert
Das Ergebnis: Läuft genau so sch**** wie vorher


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

Also hier ist nix passiert:

YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Cebit-2009-Special


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

stimmt aber die graka hat beine bekommen, lol
und die japsen gehn auf ne messe und können ka deutsch, schwach


----------



## Compucase (14. Juni 2009)

Richtig, aber ich wiederhole mich - wer garantiert das die Komponenten keinen Schaden genommen haben der auf den ersten Blick vielleicht nicht zu erkennen ist?


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

keiner aber man merkkts dann nach ner gewissen zeit sicherlich, und ich hab nach 2 jahren null gemerkt und das is die durchschnittliche lebensdauer einen mb in nem pc (bei leuten die rumschrauben und nicht 5 jahre die gleichen sachen haben)


----------



## N1lle (14. Juni 2009)

is doch alles net so schlimm hab meine pcie graka auch während betrieb rausgenommen ausversehn


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> keiner aber man merkkts dann nach ner gewissen zeit sicherlich


Nein, nicht zwangsläufig, das ist ja das Problem bei PC Komponenten.
Die können weitestgehend funktionieren, aber dann tun sie es doch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

kann sein, kann nich sein


----------

